# Ability to change aspect ratio in Netflix



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

It seems odd that I have to leave a movie that is playing to change the aspect ratio. I started watching "The Garden" tonight, but realized that the subtitles were cutoff since I had the aspect ratio on "zoom". I change this all the time for letterboxed shows, etc. so it would be nice to be able to change it.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

realityboy said:


> It seems odd that I have to leave a movie that is playing to change the aspect ratio. I started watching "The Garden" tonight, but realized that the subtitles were cutoff since I had the aspect ratio on "zoom". I change this all the time for letterboxed shows, etc. so it would be nice to be able to change it.


Here's a workaround for in the meantime: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7357063#post7357063


----------

